# CPU Upgrade from Phenom x3 to Phenom II x4



## altorn (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello,

I need help with my motherboard and installing the new CPU i bought.

Currently, my specs concerning CPU are:

Model: *HP Pavilion a6618f*
CPU: *AMD Phenom x3 8550*
Motherboard: *ECS MCP61PM-HM (NETTLE3) Rev 2.2*
Chipset: Southbridge: *Nvidia nForce 6100*, Northbridge: *AMD K10*
Future CPU: *AMD Phenom II x4 955*
OS: *Windows Vista Ultimate x64*
BIOS: *Award 5.17*

tell me if you need more information.

Thank you!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> tell me if you need more information


Some indication as to what the problem is or what information you need would help.

Have you confirmed the new cpu is supported? Many OEM comps support only a certain few processors.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Look here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3809086&lang=en Google is your friend


----------



## altorn (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the reply guys,

first of all, i have already been to the webpage Dblanchard has posted and that's what confused me. Should i go to the ECS manufacturer's website or HP website?

So the cituation is, i could use the CPU (AMD Phenom II x4 955) with complete bootup. I could go to the Desktop and do my things. But it is very slow. The BIOS and the OS say "AMD Proccessor Model Unknown"..


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

HP decides on what cpu's can be put on their motherboards. The bios has to have the microcode to recognize the cpu, and HP licenses the bios from one of the major bios makers, but it's a custom bios, HP decides what goes into it. Have you tried emailing them? HP is usually better than some of the others about cpu support lists. Otherwise it's trial and error. Do you have the latest bios? If you do, then it isn't supported, as it's not being recognized by model.


----------



## altorn (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks grim,

i bought my system last november 2008 and i never touched the BIOS eversince. that's why now i need to update the BIOS. email them about CPU support? ok, i will try that!


----------



## altorn (Dec 29, 2009)

an HP technician i had a chat with said that my motherboard can support the Phenom II x4 955. now what should i look for?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

This socket am2+ cpu will work, do not get an am3 socket cpu because it wont fit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Check to see if there is a bios update available at HP for your computer, if they say the cpu will work, the recognition is probably in a newer bios version than you have. In that case, once it's flashed and recognized, it should be fine.


----------



## altorn (Dec 29, 2009)

Dblanchard, i already got this new CPU so i guess its too late... XD
The manual of the Phenom II x4 955 indicated AM3 will fit into an AM3, AM2 and AM2+ socket. AM2+ will fit into a AM2 and AM2+ socket. AM2 will only work in AM2 sockets... Besides, i successfully put and fit it in the socket, and i was able to boot up my system fine.

grim, the technician said they dont provide BIOS for motherboards, only cards like network cards...... the technician directed me to the manufacturer to ask them for a BIOS... the manufacturer by the way is ECS (elitegroup computer systems?).. they are celebrating their holidays(closed until Jan 3, 2010) while i am depressed here... 

im not sure which information to give when i look for a self service BIOS download though.... which one is my motherboard name?? the one written on the motherboard itself (MCP61PM-HM) or the one written in the diagnostic in Lavalys' Everest (FK565AA-A2L)?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I guess I didn't see that you already had the cpu already but as the am3 being backwards compadible with am2/ am2+ that I am unsure about and as far as I have read it isn't but hey I'll admit when I'm wrong though. But the info they would need is the model number of the board. For example I have an Asus M2N68-LA (Narra5) in my Compaq Presario CQ5107C desktop pc so I would tell Asus I have an Asus M2N68-LA (Narra5) motherboard and if they need the second number found in everest by clicking the motherboard icon which is this Motherboard ID	06/03/2009-MCP61P-NARRA5-00


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

On a side note while looking for a a solution to a problem I'm having on my computer and I ran across some thing on the hp web site. I'm not sure if you tried this or not but hp claims to keep regular updates of all thier stuff, so far it seems current since I can't find any old drivers for mine. 
so here it is "If lockups still occur, update the BIOS. HP releases BIOS updates that can resolve problems related to lockups. Go to your HP Customer Care Software & Driver Download page and look for a BIOS update. If a BIOS update is available download and install the update according to the instructions on the download page" 

I don't know if this helps at all but I though I should share it with you.


----------



## altorn (Dec 29, 2009)

yes, i tried to actually download a BIOS update from there. its the same HP system, HP Pavilion a6618f with motherboard ID MCP61PM-HM and downloaded the BIOS. I used the exe file (the BIOS) and rebooted, the only change was a new bootup black screen with the "medal" logo AWARD but it still says AMD Processor Model Unknown.. And its still slow.. 

(im just glad i can still work on it though. but im a greedy person, i want more power!!!)

i guess the only thing for me to do right now is to wait for the ECS guys to get back to work and help me with my BIOS... thanks anyway guys, i'll update this thread to be useful to other users.


----------



## Alstar250 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bringing up an old post... but did you ever get the system figured out? Also I have the same HP and the motherboard only supports processors up to 95w and your 955 is a 125w version. Think that may have something to do with it? Thanks and let me know. I want to put a Phenom II x 4 945 in mine


----------

